# Spain Primera Liga 18-19 April



## A_Skywalker (Apr 13, 2009)

18 Apr 19:00 Athletic Bilbao v D Coruna  2.10 3.50 3.00  
18 Apr 19:00 Atletico Madrid v Numancia  1.36 4.33 7.50   
18 Apr 19:00 Getafe v Barcelona  6.50 4.00 1.44   
18 Apr 19:00 Malaga v Mallorca  2.00 3.40 3.30   
18 Apr 21:00 Rec de Huelva v Real Madrid  5.00 3.60 1.61   
19 Apr 16:00 Almeria v Osasuna  2.20 3.25 3.00   
19 Apr 16:00 Espanyol v Racing Santander  2.20 3.25 3.00  
19 Apr 16:00 Valladolid v Villarreal  2.30 3.40 2.75 
19 Apr 18:00 Valencia v Sevilla  2.10 3.25 3.20  
19 Apr 20:00 Real Betis v Sporting Gijon  1.61 3.60 5.00


----------



## Anggun (Apr 17, 2009)

Real Madrid x Barcelona 
I just think this teams will continue to win. Classed above everyone else, its a surprise when they lose points.


----------

